# Dual Subs -- EQ?



## mohmony (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello -- Iam new to the EQ/Room Optimazation and currently reading thru.. 
I would like to get an EQ in the Audio Circuit in my media room(16Ft|17Ft|12Ft Ceilings) that i use 100% for movies.(Dual Epik Sentinels - With Aperion 6C|L/F 5Ts|Surround 5DBs.

My Q --

Between AS-EQ1 Subwoofer EQ | Velodyne SMS-1 and the $100-$150 Behringer Models -- What value iam getting/loosing by selecting one or the other given the $ differences(apart from the ease of use.. If i can achieve the same with less money and more effort - Iam ok with it). And also i read that Behringer Models are NOT specific for Subs .. Did not understand what that means..

Appreciate if i can be pointed to the right direction..


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The AS-EQ1 is in a league all on its own for quality. The Behringer's work good but comparing the two is simply not possible simply due to the added features and flexibility the AS-EQ1 is by far the best choice.
The Behringer's can be used for full range as well that is why they state "not specific for subs".

By the way, Welcome to the Shack!


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The AS-EQ1 is the easiest and best solution on the market for EQ'ing subs, period, with the Antimode 8033 following closely second and for a lot less dollars....and then you have the BFD with REW although not sure it does multiple subs, but is a brilliant way to start understanding the principals of what EQ'ing does.

Oh and btw - welcome to the Forums :T


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Dwight Angus (Dec 17, 2007)

I am using the AS-EQ1 with 2 subs and the results are remarkable. From my perspective it is the best solution in the market place today


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The best solution depends on your goals and tinkering obsession. 

If you love tinkering than the Behringer DCX2496 is your dream tool.

If you want plug and play get one of the more automated systems.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I had fantastic results with my BFD without too much hassle and back then there was no REW to help out, it's still one of the best ways to learn about room issues and EQ'ing, if you don't want the hassle then the SVS and the 8033 do seem to be the best alternatives for sure, with I think the ASEQ1 coming out on top!


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

I have had pretty good results with the BFD and 2 SVS PC12-NSDs. One thing that I found to be somewhat surprising was that I seem to get the best results by applying the filters to both subs simultaneously. I would have expected better results by evaluating each individually and applying separate filters but that does not seem to be supported by the REW results. Of course, I haven't tried the SVS or 8033 products so I can't make a comparison but would be willing to try them out if someone has a spare that they would be willing to give me.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

waldo563 said:


> I haven't tried the SVS or 8033 products so I can't make a comparison but would be willing to try them out if someone has a spare that they would be willing to give me.


Lol! I have been trying that one for while now too :bigsmile:


----------



## geforce1999 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thinking about getting SB12+ to pair PB12+ to have 7.2 for my 14' x 19' x 16' room. 

My questions:
1) Will both of SB12+ & PB12+ play well together?
2) Thinking of getting an EQ for both of the sub eventually, but is AS-EQ1 better than Antimode 8033c? Both AS-EQ1 and Antimode 8033c are getting a good review, not sure which one to get....


----------



## nickba (Jun 22, 2010)

So is it impossible to use REW to Equalize 2 subs?


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

nickba said:


> So is it impossible to use REW to Equalize 2 subs?


I would think so if dual located i.e. Stacked on top of each other.


----------



## russ.will (May 10, 2006)

nickba said:


> So is it impossible to use REW to Equalize 2 subs?


Yes, EQ one sub with one channel of the BFD and then EQ the other sub with the other channel of the same BFD.

Does this make it preferable to EQ the two subs separately? That's a different question.

In my room, I've found the best results have resulted from EQing the subs as a pair, but as a result of the averaged response of a number of sweeps. In other words, run a sweep at a number of positions, delete any that give overtly large peaks or dips compared to the others (this needs some personal brain work) and then average the response of the remaining sweeps. Apply REWs suggested filters to the averaged response and in my experience, you won't be too far from the results more expensive solutions would apply to the same wide area.

Russell


----------



## nickba (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi,

And thanks for replying!!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

geforce1999 said:


> 1) Will both of SB12+ & PB12+ play well together?


No. The PB has lower extension than the SB, so overall performance will probably be “dumbed down” to what the weaker sub can do. That’s typically what happens.




> 2) Thinking of getting an EQ for both of the sub eventually, but is AS-EQ1 better than Antimode 8033c? Both AS-EQ1 and Antimode 8033c are getting a good review, not sure which one to get....


I’d get the AS-EQ1. The problem with the Antimode is that it will only address peaks in response and ignore any depressions you might have. You can clearly see in this thread how the Anti-Mode ignores depressions that could be addressed by a more traditional parametric equalizer. Depressions aren’t as annoying as peaks, but eliminating them usually makes an audible improvement in sound quality.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

